# Central Scotland Farrier Recommendations please?



## amber007 (7 December 2013)

Hello, I am new to forum so apologies if I have missed a relevant thread!  I am hoping someone can recommend a good Farrier that would cover a DIY yard outside Killearn?  Looking for someone who will be patient with a horse with joint problems as well as a horse troubled by abscess damage.  Fraser Spittal has come up in search results but I don't know anyone that has used him.

Any help would be greatly appreciate, current Farrier is unable to come till after Christmas which is no use. There have been other issues as well so decided it is time to call it a day.


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 December 2013)

You could try David Owens.  He is from the Drymen area. I used him when I was at my old yard and he was very good although it was  along time ago now.


----------



## p87 (7 December 2013)

Will PM you


----------



## amber007 (7 December 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I will give David Owens a try.  Does anyone know of Fraser Spittal?  I'm curious...


----------



## EmmaC78 (7 December 2013)

Yes, he used to trim my two shetlands until recently.  He was good with the horses.


----------



## EventingMum (7 December 2013)

Fraser does some on my yard, he has a nice quiet manner with the horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 December 2013)

Fraser is very good. He trained under Dougie Crawford and is quiet & patient with horses.


----------



## TPO (14 December 2013)

I used Fraser when he first qualified and he done a really good job. Thinking back over the numerous farriers I've used (am barefoot now) I'd put Fraser at the top of the list and only stopped using him as I was way out of his catchment area so when he got busier he didn't travel as far.

I'd advise seeing horses shod by DO in the flesh before trying him yourself.


----------



## bossynratty (19 December 2013)

On behalf of Amber 007 .....  I am on the same yard and had same combined problems with farriers so thread post was started in view of finding one suitable farrier for all owners.  Pleased to report that we are now using Fraser Spittal !!  He was out today again to do remedial work on my daughters horse and did an excellant job. Very satisfied with his manner and work.  Thank you all who replied with your help. And just for the record ... Previously used DO and Strath.


----------

